# Bosch Error 43



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Have you tried turning off the oven circuit for at least five minutes to allow a reset? I looked for a manual, but I couldn't find anything for that model. Do you have a service manual that explains all your diagnostic codes? I know that for a different model Bosch range, code 43 has something to do with the door lock mechanism. If you can't find a service manual, you might find something inside the cabinet.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

F43 means the upper oven latch will not unlock. It may be a bad switch, latch or latch motor. Replace the upper door lock latch assy
F45 means the upper oven latch is stuck in both lock and unlock.
I suspect that the door latch has been the problem all along and you didn't need to replace the board. So much for saving the price of a service call.


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Fortunately, you can recover some of the cost of your board on an online auction site.


----------

